# Casement Window



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

In the UK we have buildings that are of historic value and have to be kept original. I'm making a casement window for one of these houses. It's a casement window which are not inherently stormproof. But the window has to be replaced like for like.

Day one...


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Assembled frame


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoops... before I knew it the window was done and I missed out most of the window build...

Fitted window.








This window is next and I'll post photos of it as I build it (not just the frame!)









Pics will be coming soon.
This cottage is from the 1700... apparently in those days it was ok to put load bearing roof trusses on a window. Not allowed to do that here anymore.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay so I just realised that I have to take photos with my phone sideways or they upload wonky... sorry about that. I also didn't upload a picture of the first window from the outside. 









I've moved onto the next window now and already machined and assembled the frame. Will post pics on monday.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

So I hope that this time my photos will come our the right way up......................

In all my years in the trade I've never seen a good tutorial for hand cutting glazing bars. Because of their size I'm reluctant to do it by machine because in the past I've cut my fingers on my table saw. 

In this window there is a grand total of... 34 mortice and tenon joints, there are 12 half-lap joints which each have 4 miters (2 on each part of the half lap). 20 of the tenons are Stub tenons and each of those have 4 miters cut into them, 2 on the stile and two on the glazing bar.

Pics will follow...........


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

A good workshop rod (Technical drawing) is essential for accuracy.








Good practice to mark out the pieces altogether.
















Cut the Mortices








Assemble what you have so far and check it all works properly before attempting the mortices for the glazing bars.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Very simple guide block.








Mark the cuts for the bars with a knife.








Cut cut cut cut cut... very repetitive... 








Getting there....








The joints seat well


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Beware the evil half-lap cut on the same side!!!!!!








Dry assemble......................








That's it for now.

P.S I don't cut off the horns on the frame until I fit it, helps prevent damage during transit.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

That is definitely a labor of love! You do very nice work, thanks for the pics and narrative. We take so much for granted, it's interesting to step into the past to see how it was done "back then".


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, that half lap on the wrong side, I've been there, done that. Going to be a fine looking window.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

You can see here the roof trusses lean directly on the window so I need to take up the slack.








Truly bad condition of this old window... I think it needed to be replaced a long time ago and they're only just getting around to it.








Fix the sole and head of the small frame first








I then cut the stiles that will go underneath the trusses directly but I cut them 3mm oversized and hit them plumb. This way it pushes the trusses ever so slightly off of the old window making it easier to remove.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Even though this is just a bit of temporary carcassing I like all my cuts to be well seated, especially since these will be holding quite a lot of weight.








Houses from this period were usually built from old ship timbers so that makes them over 300 years old... No wonder then that have moved twisted warped and cupped and just about every other defect you could imagine. I wedge them to make sure the frame is taking the full weight.
















New window with a bit of primer and glass in it.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

In this area all the cottages are still thatched, which is hay in lots of chicken wire for those who don't know.
















Gunna have to watch those bits of timber down the side of the frame... No idea what they do or what they hold or what is fixed into it. Time shall tell.


----------

